# Severe diarreah in 16 month olds? HELP



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

A little background:

Twin A has had it for around 6 weeks.
Twin B has had it for 3.

Now for the NASTY stuff:

It has gotton to the point now where I am changing butts every hour. Twin B's butt is so raw its bleeding, and nothing I have tried even a prescription cream is helping.

Thier food is coming out undigested...not just the usual corn, and olives that normally come out that way...everything....they ate dehydrated apples this morning at DF's graduation ceremony and both just past huge diaper fulls of yellow stinky mucous with full size chunks of apple.

The yellow mucous has been consistant throughout the whole course. Even when I gave them grape pedialyte which normally colors thier stools blue, it didnt change them.

When they fart, they poop. When they bend over or squat down, they poop. They cry within seconds afterwards...and you can smell the acidity in it....its strong and foul.

Ive tried rice, rice cereal, rice water........even added rice cereal to thier bottles and sippies. Ive restricted all foods and given them nothing but thier formula (still on due to health issues) and pedialyte, and that didnt help...actually made it worse...the diarreah got so bad it just leaked through the diapers. The food actually does make it a little thicker but it is still diarreah.

Right now I am debating between urgent care and the ER....the drs office has already screwed us around all week. They need to be seen IMO.

But they arent dehydrated. They are drinking and eating quite normally. Its just that it all runs through the within a few hours.

Id just like to know if anyone else has BTDT, or has any thoughts??

Also does anyone know if e coli can last this long and not get "bad" so to speak? There is an e coli outbreak in our town and there is a chance the kids were exposed at one point.


----------



## momtoalexsarah (May 21, 2005)

With it lasting this long my bets would be on c-difficile. I would take them in and have a culture done ASAP because that can cause long term problems if left


----------



## aris99 (Oct 24, 2005)

I agree w/Janice! My dd came home from the NICU w/a C. diff infection. It damaged her intestines to the point where she couldn't even digest breastmilk. After a course of antibiotics and probiotics and a LONG stretch where she was on neocate she has healed and can now, at the age of almost 17 mos, eat just about anything! It can cause poor weight gain (for obvious reasons) AND cause food allergies/sensitivities where there would otherwise be none.

Good luck in figuring this out!


----------



## jduggan (May 22, 2005)

I had very similar symptoms with my 20 month old son, and I was distressed to say the least.
A doctor reccommended taking him to the chiropractor to have him adjusted, I did it right away and, it was like a miracle. Now, if he gets loose stools, I take him for a adjustment and it clears up immediatly.
I also decreased the apple juice to minimal and that helps too.

I second the other replies about getting the testing done to rule those out, but wanted to share what had worked for us. I know it's stressful to see undigested food for days at a time in a diaper!


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

Are they vaccinated and did they get the oral Rotavirus vaccine lately?

Just checking because that vaccine causes a lot of problems.


----------



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

Twin A had a c-diff test ran on stool 3 weeks ago and it was negative.

They are completley unvaxed.

Went to urgent care...Dr was a quack...told me its not a bacteria or virus cause they dont last this long...tried telling me what is in Twin Bs diaper wasnt coagulated fat, said it was just corn...proved her wrong after smothing it out with a tongue depressor....tried telling me Twin Bs diaper rash was a yeast infection...made her look closer at it and explained we already tried the creams, and various diaper creams, and even mylanta on his butt...Told her it was the stomach acid eating his poor little skin and she finally agreed.

Then to end it all...she sends me home with stool sample kits....to collect what??? 98% of thier stools are so watery they soak into the diapers, even the cloth ones. If I let them sit for an hour or two after removing them, then they coagulate a little but they want fresh stuff









She asked me what I wanted her to do.....I told her help me help my kids feel better, I feel lost. She said she cant do much cause she isnt a ped or an ER dr. DF asked her what her title meant (she is a D.O.), and she just said I can do anything any MD can, so he asked her why she cant help the boys and she said she would talk with her collegues and see what they can figure out, but in the mean time, stool samples, and the ER if I feel it is needed.

Thier peds office is being a royal PITA.....cant see them unless its an emergancy...if we want a same day appointment, we have to be one of the lucky ones who get through at 7 am....not easy to do...managed to get a same day appointment once in the past year.


----------



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jduggan* 
I had very similar symptoms with my 20 month old son, and I was distressed to say the least.
A doctor reccommended taking him to the chiropractor to have him adjusted, I did it right away and, it was like a miracle. Now, if he gets loose stools, I take him for a adjustment and it clears up immediatly.
I also decreased the apple juice to minimal and that helps too.

I second the other replies about getting the testing done to rule those out, but wanted to share what had worked for us. I know it's stressful to see undigested food for days at a time in a diaper!

Weve taken all juice away for atleast the past 9-10 days. Mainly right now they get formula, rice milk, gatorade or powerade watered down (drs orders..I guess too much can make them sick), pedialyte, and water.


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

Poor kiddos








Did they do an E. Coli test? I don't think either viruses or E. Coli would be carrying on this long. Yes, E. Coli can get serious in kids but it is my understanding that the diarrhea and other such symptoms stop while the disease carries on (I believe affecting blood cells??). In other words I don't think the diarrhea would still be related but of course I'm no dr. I'm shocked your drs. aren't taking this more seriously. I recommend seeing a pediatric gastroenterologist and starting Culturelle probiotics to see if it helps. I wish I had any idea of what might be happening. (This didn't follow a bout of constipation did it?)


----------



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sbgrace* 
Poor kiddos








Did they do an E. Coli test? I don't think either viruses or E. Coli would be carrying on this long. Yes, E. Coli can get serious in kids but it is my understanding that the diarrhea and other such symptoms stop while the disease carries on (I believe affecting blood cells??). In other words I don't think the diarrhea would still be related but of course I'm no dr. I'm shocked your drs. aren't taking this more seriously. I recommend seeing a pediatric gastroenterologist and starting Culturelle probiotics to see if it helps. I wish I had any idea of what might be happening. (This didn't follow a bout of constipation did it?)

E coli test is part of the stool samples we are trying to get right now.

And no it didnt follow a bout of constipation.....I dont recall them having constipation since they were like 5 months old.


----------



## ColoradoMama626 (Apr 30, 2011)

What happened? I have twins abd it is the same exact thIng, they just turned a year started with twin b 6 weeks ago, twin a is at 3 weeks. It must be infectious but we have done so many stool samples and it's impossible bc it all goes into the diaper! I'm loosing my mind! They are now telling me to quit nursing please provide update! I have tried everything!


----------

